# wo kann ich das programm jetzt starten?



## tommycush (12. Oktober 2003)

hi,

bin ganz neu bin linux (redhat 9) und stehe jetzt vor dem ersten problem: ich möchte mir licq installieren. hab einfach die rpm datei runtergeladen, ausgeführt, und es sah alles so aus, als wäre das programm fehlerfrei installiert worden. ;-)

nur, in welchem ordner oder welcher datei wurden die installationsvorgänge durchgeführt? wo kann ich das programm jetzt starten?

bzw. gibt es eine möglichkeit einen shortcut im hauptmenü zu erstellen?

gruß,
tom


----------



## JoelH (12. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

meinstens sind die Programme in 

/usr/bin oder usr/local/bin gespeichert . 

gib mal in der Konsole updatedb ein , dann wird eine Datenbank der instalklierten files erstellt dann gibst du locate licq ein und bekommst angezeigt wo die Programme liegen.

Ausserdem hat der rpm Befehl auch einen Schalter um an zu zeigen welche Programme wo installeirt wurden, lies mal das Manual durch. Hab gerade kein Linux laufen hier. 

Was shortcuts angeht musst du zuerstmal posten welchen Windowmanager du verwendest.


----------



## JohannesR (12. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde in einem xterm einfach mal probehalber
	
	
	



```
# licq&
```
 eingeben, in 99% aller fälle sollte das zum erfolg führen.


----------



## JoelH (12. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

hehe , joo hat ich vergessen. Das war zu einfach *gg*

Zur Erläuterung :
Das liegt daran dass auch Linux eine PATH Variable hat =>
gib 

```
export
```
in der Konsole ein und dir werden deine Umgebungsvariablen ausgegeben unter anderem auch PATH , dort sucht das System wenn du Befehle eingibts !


----------



## tommycush (12. Oktober 2003)

ok, bitte nicht steinigen wenn ich falsch liege aber window manager sind doch z.B. KDE, gnome und so oder? also ich benutze KDE


----------



## hulmel (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tommycush _
> window manager sind doch z.B. KDE, gnome und so oder?


Ja.


----------



## Habenix (12. Oktober 2003)

hi,

der allerschnellste weg ist 


```
which licq
```
  (vorausgesetzt der Pfad stimmt )

Gruß

Habenix


----------

